# GFNY Winner busted for EPO doping



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

This is just amazing that a gran fondo rider would do this. I heard of a Cat 4 rider being busted for doping recently  Any NJ Gran fondo doper wannabees beware, you might be tested 

David Anthony Tests Positive | NY Velocity -


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

In, before the move  !


----------



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

cda 455 said:


> In, before the move  !


 Forgot about the EPO forum rules. 

We will shortly be moving to another forum  I already see a thread about this under Doping Forum with incorrect title "GFNJ winner busted.....".... same story.


----------

